# Trailer and truck question from a newbie!



## Seveler (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking to get a travel trailer for the family. Have been pulling boats for a long time but, never a TT. The height, wind drag, ....all make me want to purchase the right combination. I have a 2014 GMC Sierra crew cab 1500 3.43 rear end 5.3. What size trailer do you all recommend? If I go to a 30' would a weight distribution hitch make this a safe combo? I am being told that a 30' is getting to the limit that my truck can handle.

Again, I am a newbie when it comes to travel trailers and thanks for the advice.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Anything over a 20' and you should be using a weight distributing anti-sway hitch. They do make a huge difference in controlability and confidence in the rig. You should be fine with your truck on flatter ground, marginal in the hills and mountains. Make sure you know the maximum hitch weight rating for your truck, and consider the trailer hitch weight as designed and then include loaded water tank, propane, and all the gear you will put into it. I pulled a 27' with a 1/2 ton dodge and the rig road better and stopped better with the trailer than it did empty.


----------



## Pawpaw (Aug 5, 2014)

Important to know the rated towing capacity for your truck. As Pocketfisherman said hitch rating and loaded weight of the RV must be considered. There are a lot of trailer options in the Ultra Lite models. I tow a 26' Jayco with a 1500 Sierra with no problems. Be prepared for gas mileage around 10 mpg. Good luck!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

#1 rule: don't believe a word the RV salesman tells you, no matter how much you want to. 
Weight listed by the manufacturer are dry weights. No water, no propane, & usually no batteries. 
Look for the yellow sticker inside of the drivers door frame on your truck. That will state your payload. 
If you buy new do a VERY comprehensive pre-delivery inspection. Run everything. For a good while. Should take a couple hours. Getting anything substantial repaired after you drive off is near impossible. It's not like buying a car.
If you're near Houston look at PPLmotorhomes.com.
30ft may be pushing it for a short bed half ton. That's a lot of sail area for crosswinds. Tail wagging the dog.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

The combo regarding your gear ratios will hurt you. More of a highway gear than a pulling gear. You won't be satisfied in mild winds or hills.


----------

